#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-16
<dscassel> Huh, what?
<dscassel> Keeping it on a specific day of the week helps me plan things around it.  So I kind of like that.
<dscassel> *shrug*, we could try mixing it up a bit, though.
<dscassel> And there's nothing discussed at the meeting that can't also be discussed here any time. Or on the mailing list. So long as you don't mind waiting for a response...
<SIR_Taco> dscassel: whatever is best for the greater good
<dscassel> SIR_Taco: was there anything you specifically wanted to talk about?
<SIR_Taco> no, not really, just haven't attended one before
<SIR_Taco> just wanted to see what it was all about
<dscassel> Ah, cool. :)
<dscassel> They're not too much more structured than normal IRC chats. But they tend to draw out more people and have actually topics for discussion.
<SIR_Taco> haha ok, well that's kind of what I figured
<dscassel> If we ever get around to organizing things we actually need to coordinate, that might change, but for now, it's mostly about finding out what people are up to. :)
<SIR_Taco> ok sounds good
<SIR_Taco> I've checked here and there and there's little to nothing going on around here
<dscassel> Yeah.  There's usually a little more on weekdays.  I don't usually think to check on weekends.
<dscassel> I idle in here all the time, though.  So do a bunch of other people.  If you just start talking, someone will probably chime in.
<dscassel> Eventually.  It may take a couple hours in my case. :)
<SIR_Taco> not what I meant, but good to know
<akita> hi
<MaverickPi> greetings
<dscassel> Evening. :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<s-fox> Hello BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Hi s-fox :)
<s-fox> How are you?
<BluesKaj> just fine thanks, and you ?
<s-fox> Not bad, thinking about getting some lunch.
<BluesKaj> breakfast here :)
<s-fox> Hehe.
<BluesKaj> hmm, 4or5 hrs diff...makes it the UK where you are ?
<s-fox> Europe is only an hours difference from UK
<s-fox> ;)
<s-fox> But yes, I am currently stuck in UK :'(
<BluesKaj> could be worse :)
<s-fox> True,  back soon :)
<s-fox> Where is starcraftman ? :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-17
<akita> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<dscassel> Meeting in a half-hour!
<dscassel> (I'll try not to be late...)
<Bobjonkman> Who's here for the meeting?
<dscassel> Me!
<dscassel> :D
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-18
<Bobjonkman> Working tonight, stage lighting for the KCI jazz band at Queen St Commons
<Bobjonkman> Only have an iPod touch, so I'm just going to lurk
<dscassel> Awesome.
<dscassel> Well, not the iPod touch part.
<dscassel> 9_9
<dscassel> Anyway...
<dscassel> Mass call! bregma cyphermox FiReSTaRT Guest66786 IdleOne james_w Jeruvy johanbr Kamondelious kavurt kenjy KombuchaKip komputes Kulag MagicFab MaverickPi rgreening ryanakca sipherdee starcraftman willwh zeroedout zul
<dscassel> Interested in a meeting?
<MagicFab> wadup
<MagicFab> I am around another ~30
<johanbr> I'm here (mostly)
<dscassel> Hi MagicFab :D
<dscassel> And johanbr
<MagicFab> agenda ?
<dscassel> Agenda here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-05-17
<dscassel> Not too much. :)
<Kamondelious> good day
<dscassel> Feel free to introduce yourselves. Where you are, what you do for/with/on Ubuntu...
<dscassel> Hi Kamondelious
<FiReSTaRT> hey darcy.. sorry bud, i'm working right now.. can't attend :(
<dscassel> I'm Darcy.  I'm in Waterloo and I'm one of the contacts for Ubuntu Canada.
<MagicFab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fabi%C3%A1nRodr%C3%ADguez?action=show&redirect=MagicFab#About%20me
<dscassel> No worries, FiReSTaRT. If anything comes up you're interested in later, bring it up here...
<komputes> komputes here, Montreal
<MagicFab> komputes, o/
<dscassel> MagicFab: Handy. :)
<dscassel> Hi komputes
<MagicFab> I am in Quebec city, but live in Montreal. I am also Ubuntu QC team contact (and Haiti, temporarily :)
<dscassel> Cool. :D
<MagicFab> I've just invited a few more
<Kamondelious> I'm in Toronto, been running Ubuntu as my primary OS @work and @home for about 6 years
<dscassel> The more the merrier. :)
<dscassel> Kamondelious: Did you make it out to the Toronto release party?
<Kamondelious> nope  :(
<dscassel> Aw.  Next time. :D
<dscassel> Onwards, I suppose...
<dscassel> Events!
<MaverickPi> Hi, I'm Alex, I'm from Toronto, also a really new ubuntu user, I'm also wondering if I'm in the wrong place, do I need to join on the website to be here? :S
<dscassel> 1) Release party retrospective and Maker Faire.
<willwh> howdy
<willwh> !
<dscassel> Hi, Alex. Not at all. This is an open group for Ubuntu users.
<willwh> and non ubuntu users ;D
<willwh> << debian / arch atm
<dscassel> This meeting is a regular organizational thing.
<dscassel> willwh: Yes, and non-Ubuntu users. So long as they don't mind associating. :D
<MaverickPi> Oh, okay! Well, it's great to meet you all :)
<dscassel> So, release parties, we had two (under the Ubuntu Canada umbrella anyway, I know ubuntu-qc had one or two as well..)
<dscassel> Waterloo was pretty awesome.  We had about 30 people total throughout the day.
<dscassel> And cake. :D
<dscassel> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntucanada/5673209363/in/photostream
<dscassel> Photos from the Waterloo and Toronto parties are here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntucanada/tags/natty/
<dscassel> genii-around is not around, or he could tell us about Toronto.
<dscassel> The trans-Canada LAN party didn't work as well as hoped, due to poor advanced planning.
<MagicFab> QC was great too. New location, a Cafe, which was good to get new faces (compared to the usual bar)
<dscassel> But it was still fun playing Teeworlds and things. :D
 * highvoltage got really close to attending this time
<dscassel> I'm a big fan of release parties.  We definitely need more.
<highvoltage> MagicFab: I'll probably have an ubuntu bbq when the weather is nice (and I when I actually have a bbq), perhaps you can come to sherbrooke for that? :p
<dscassel> I just have to convince people it's not a big/hard/scary thing to do.
<dscassel> Ubuntu BBQs sound fantastic.
<dscassel> Also last week, I was at mini-Maker Faire Toronto handing out buttons and CDs to people.
 * dscassel didn't get the Natty CDs in time, however.  But we'll get that toat. Plenty of Lucid CDs left to hand out, though.
<dscassel> er, get to that.
<dscassel> Any suggestions for upcoming events?
<dscassel> We have "Car-free Sundays" coming up, which sound like they'll end up being open street festivals.
<dscassel> txwikinger was suggeting wandering around and handing out CDs.
<Jeruvy> dscassel: you paged earlier?
<dscassel> I'm not super-keen on advocating to the general public (I acknowledge the importance, but I'm kinda lousy at it).
<dscassel> Jeruvy: Just a mass call for the meeting.  :)
<dscassel> But I'll go along with people if they want to do it.
<dscassel> I'm thinking maybe trying to get some sort of hackathon or something to encourage UW students to develop on Ubuntu.
<Jeruvy> dscassel: sorry I didn't know I"m only here for a few minutes.
<dscassel> Jeruvy: No worries.  Feel free to drop a line if you have any feedback later.
<dscassel> Moving on! (unless there's anything else...)
<dscassel> Natty CDs!
<dscassel> I have a box full.
<dscassel> Because I figued I'd try ordering them, hoping I'd get them in time for Maker Faire.
<dscassel> MagicFab: Do you get CDs?
<dscassel> What do you do with them?
 * bregma wakes up and looks around
<dscassel> Hi, bregma :)
<bregma> hey MagicFab how are you?
<dscassel> So, I'm thinking of maybe using them for bribery purposes.
<dscassel> Like sending a bundle to people to host an Ubuntu Hour or something.
<bregma> I have a hoarde I picked up in Budapest... I can give them out to anyone in Perth who wants them
<bregma> my kids won;t give them to their friends
<dscassel> No taste.
<bregma> maybe I'll try leaving them in the library for people who might be casually interested
<dscassel> bregma: That's not a bad idea.
<dscassel> I'd send them out to people, but I don't want to pay a fortune in shipping.
<bregma> would local computer shops be willing to host a pile on their counter by the checkout?
<bregma> I know the local shops here are prejudiced, but ni the cities maybe....
<IdleOne> hello folks sorry I'm late
<dscassel> bregma: Dunno. I suppose I could drop some off at Canada Computers...
<dscassel> Hi IdleOne. :)
<MagicFab> bregma o/
<IdleOne> Local shops might be willing to let you put a stack of CD's on the counter but they prefer they be pressed, looks more professional/trustworthy
<MagicFab> dscassel, yes I just did (huge box
<IdleOne> By the way I'm in Montreal and I do my best to drive MagicFab crazy
<dscassel> IdleOne: Yup, these are the ones from Canonical.
<MagicFab> dscassel, so far, nothing. But I have to ping several u-qc members in other cities so they get heir share
<IdleOne> dscassel: there should be a wiki around for making the fold up CD holder thingies also
<MagicFab> CD-ROMs, If I were you I'd tour the localrecycling computer shops. I did, with great results.
<MagicFab> In fact the last shop I proposed Ubuntu to sent me to Haiti :) https://picasaweb.google.com/magicfab/HaitiAvril2011#
<IdleOne> MagicFab: that was a sponsored trip?
<IdleOne> awesome
<dscassel> Cool. :)
<dscassel> I know a bunch of guys at Computer Recycling at a local place called The Working Centre.
<MagicFab> IdleOne, indeed. 16 hr. days, all-Ubuntu (dual boot) lab (~30 PCs)
<dscassel> (Bob Jonkman included)
<dscassel> I'm sure I can give Bob a bunch.
<MagicFab> LibreOffice is also a great way to introduce Ubuntu to recycling places\
<dscassel> I think I'll send some to genii-around if he's interested.
<IdleOne> Dude I am so proud to know you. you are a true ROCK STAR!
<dscassel> Yeah. :)
<MagicFab> If anyone want to make their own DVDs feel free to take inspiration: http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/User:MagicFab/LibODVD
<MagicFab> although an official LibO DVD is in the making
<MagicFab> Something else that worked great for me was giving free workshops at my neighborhood library
<MagicFab> it helped a lot that I go there weekly w/kids + wife :)
<IdleOne> are you still doing the workshops?
<MagicFab> IdleOne, surething, monthly. You wouldn't believe how much they appreciate having more people using their facilities.
<MagicFab> And the library takes care of all the promotion/registrations.
<MagicFab> They use FB, etc. https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=177736835578213
<bregma> MagicFab, is there a guide to doing workshops like that?
<MagicFab> bregma, my presentation is freely licensed (although all in French, easy to translate)
<IdleOne> So who else is doing cool stuff with Ubuntu/FOSS in their local community?
<dscassel> That could be handy...
<MagicFab> IdleOne was there once, it helps having experience with the public but anyone with some Ubuntu experience could give such workshops
<MagicFab> This here helps too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConferenceTopTips
<IdleOne> What I learned from the workshop when I attended was that it is important to keep things simple and not get to technical. For one it invites too many deeper questions and takes you away from the "Introduction" aspect.
<MagicFab> yeah, never underestimate the library crowds :)
<IdleOne> Smart bunch they are
<bregma> the other kind don't tend to use the library as much
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> I guess so.
<IdleOne> I need to attend another workshop or two and then I hope to start doing them at my local library also.
<MagicFab> gotta go, ping me anytime here or ubuntu-qc if needed
<MagicFab> cheers to all
<IdleOne> later MagicFab
<bregma> toodle-oo
<bregma> showing off the new Unity interface should generate interest
<IdleOne> So, any other business?
<dscassel> That's pretty much all I had. :)
<bregma> so how many here are actually using Unity, out of interest?
<IdleOne> I am sorta
<dscassel> o/
<IdleOne> I tested 11.04 the entire dev cycle and now I am running 11.10
 * dscassel is also defending it on the mailing list. >_>;
<IdleOne> almost the entire dev cycle
<bregma> it's a little early for 11.10
<IdleOne> is it?
<dscassel> Never too early, I guess. :)
<IdleOne> I changed my sources the day after natty release :)
<bregma> the repost aren't considered stable yet
<bregma> I mean, you;re welcome to try, but nobody expects a sane persone to use it on a regular basis
<dscassel> I'll wait till the beta, but I'm kind of a wuss.
<IdleOne> bregma: I have the luxury of being able to run pre-pre alpha and not worry about data loss
 * IdleOne never claimed sanity
<bregma> we generally have to switch after the second alpha
<IdleOne> I am looking forward to seeing what improvements and features get added to Unity
<bregma> if you like Unity, you'll love the coming improvements
<dscassel> I didn't get to sit in those UDS sessions.  Budapest is an inconvenient timezone.
<bregma> I'm not sure if they ere discussed at UDS
<bregma> I think there's a hush on details
<dscassel> Really?
<bregma> I can't say
<bregma> by which I mean I don;t know
<dscassel> heh.
<bregma> it's not my area of expertise so I wasn;t paying attention
<bregma> I live in the command line
<bregma> but I'm looking forward to a working alt-tab switcher
<IdleOne> alt-tab works fine for me
<bregma> I know that's coming, I just don't knwo details
<bregma> alt-tab doesn;t work if you have more than one instance of an application open
<bregma> or of one of the instances is minimized
<IdleOne> I think that has been fixed already in 11.10
<bregma> possibly
<IdleOne> because I can have multiple chromium windows, max and min and alt-tab displays them
<bregma> maybe my problem is because I'm using Unity 2d
<IdleOne> ah, could be
<dscassel> Yeah, Unity 3D works fine, afaict.
<dscassel> I use the Expose switcher thing anyway.
<bregma> if only I could get the nvidia driver to wok fine I'd be happy
<dscassel> I'm considering switching to ATI on the desktop, now that they've got Eyefinity working.
<dscassel> Unity doesn't work across 2 nVidia cards.
<dscassel> I've heard mixed reviews of the ATI drivers.
<johanbr> my next card will definitely be ATI... I think their openness should be rewarded
<johanbr> the closed ATI drivers at least used to be in various states of crappiness, but the open ones are pretty good
<bregma> I had no problems wit hthe nVidia driver until we shifted to the 1.10 xorg server, now it blackscreens on startup
<johanbr> not as fast, but in my experience less buggy and with more features
<bregma> the nouveau driver locks up frequently, as in many times a day, requiring a reboot
<johanbr> the natty nouveau driver is pretty buggy... I'm running the kernel from Oneiric now and it's much better
<dscassel> johanbr: Do you know if the open driver supports 3+ monitors?
<johanbr> dscassel, I don't... my guess would be no
<dscassel> :/
<bregma> what kernel does oneiric have right now?
<johanbr> based on 2.6.39-rc7, I think
<bregma> might be workth my while to upgrade
<johanbr> dscassel, it seems 3 monitors should work at least: http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-driver-ati/2010-September/017126.html
<johanbr> and that bug has been marked fixed, so I guess 4 monitors works too :)
<BluesKaj> HI all
 * genii-around makes a fresh pot of coffee
<BluesKaj> dunn why I habg out here , not much action :(
<bregma> BluesKaj, you hang out here _because_ there's not much action
<MagicFab> BluesKaj, careful what you wish for :)
 * genii-around rides his unicycle blindfolded and backwards on a tightrope over a tank of sharks and pirhanna while juggling kittycats and chainsaws, for BluesKaj's amusement
<bregma> cool
<bregma> wait... sharks are saltwater and piranha are freshwater ... how do you do that?
<genii-around> Magic :)
<bregma> wow, that is cool
<bregma> I'd never be able to do that, my chainsaw stalls when I hold it upside down
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I beg to differ , action doesn't necessarily mean amusement , but I'll smile at your imagination anyway :)
<bregma> oh my gods, you're about to die of ennui!
<BluesKaj> dunno why I find making a workable entry in fstab so difficult
<BluesKaj> bregma,ennui eh? ...calling me a worrywart ?
<dscassel> There are freshwater sharks...
<bregma> ok, there are some sharks that tolerate fresh water, so let's assume the tank is a freshwater tank with an appropriate tropical temperature for piranha
<bregma> and an appropriately tolerant species of shark is present
<bregma> the question then remains:  how do you get the kitties to hang around while you start the chainsaws?
<bregma> and, do you use summer weight or winter weight bar oil?
<bregma> I would psit summer weight bar oil, because of the tropical temperature of the fish tank
<bregma> but if you;re not actually cutting anything, the winter weight oil will improve the gas consumption of the 2-stroke engine
<bregma> and at todays proces, that is no small consideration
<bregma> *prices*
<bregma> after all, most chainsaw morors require premium gas
<dscassel> You could get electric chainsaws.
<dscassel> They're usually corded, though, which might make juggling harder.
<dscassel> Of course, genii-around didn't say the chainsaws were *running*, although it's not nearly as impressive if tehy're not.
<BluesKaj> the above looks unsurprisingly like geek humour :)
<bregma> if the chainsaws are not running, nether are the kitties
<kenjy> hi guys, I missed the meeting but I just want to say that I like the ubuntu release party photos, I hope to be with you guys one day :P
<dscassel> Or start your own. :)
<dscassel> kenjy: whereabouts are you?
<kenjy> dscassel: I live in México and I am in the middle of the immigration process as a skilled worker hehehe
<dscassel> kenjy: Cool. Where do you think you'll settle? Or have you figured that far ahead? :)
<kenjy> dscassel: well I probably will be in Vancouver :D
<kenjy> dscassel: but I am open to a geek and linux people city xD
<dscassel> Vancouver is awesome. And I understand Ubuntu Vancouver is really active.
 * dscassel hasn't heard if they ahd a release party, tho...
<dscassel> Kind of expensive, but really nice.
<dscassel> I'm in Waterloo.  Definitely qualifies as a geek city. :D
<BluesKaj> Vancouver is very fine place indeed , if you can afford it .
<kenjy> dscassel: is Waterloo geekest than Vancouver? xD
<kenjy> dscassel BluesKaj: well I am open to options but, ain't Waterloo expensive too?
<kenjy> wich one its a better place to find a GNU/Linux related job?
<dscassel> kenjy: Waterloo, sadly, doesn't have a lot of Linux jobs.  Some, but not a lot.
<dscassel> Definitely cheaper, though. :)
<dscassel> http://www.crea.ca/public/news_stats/statistics.htm#
<dscassel> Waterloo's probably in the Hamilton range. About $300k
<kenjy> hahahaha dscassel I can't afford to buy a house in any part of Ca, they are soo expensive, Im going to pay a rent and I hope to get a good job in Ca in the next years to be able to buy one hehehe
<kenjy> dscassel: but tnks, I will consider this in my decision =) I 'll let you know if I have success getting the permanent resident card :P
<dscassel> Rental prices will likely be scaled similarly. I just don't have a handy link for those. :)
<bregma> Montreal is rumoured to have some Linux jobs and rent and real estate is dirt cheat.  So I hear.
<bregma> oops, s/cheat/cheap/
<bregma> Freudian slip?
<dscassel> I love Montreal. :)
 * highvoltage too
<cyphermox> bregma: dscassel yeah, in theory there should be a fair number of linux jobs in Montreal
<IdleOne> only thing is that in Montreal speaking french is a very big + and usually a requirement.
<IdleOne> kenjy: being from Mexico I suspect he speaks Spanish so would be able to learn French fairly easily
<kenjy> IdleOne: yes, I speak spanish
<IdleOne> kenjy: what part of Mexico are you from?
<kenjy> IdleOne: from Mexico City
<kenjy> IdleOne: but I love Canada :D
<IdleOne> tengo un hermano de otra madre in Guanajuato
<kenjy> IdleOne: learning french would be a challenge
<IdleOne> My brother from another mother :)
<kenjy> IdleOne: hahaha thats cool
<IdleOne> yeah, We worked together for 10 years in Pennsylvania and became very good friends
<kenjy> IdleOne: some time after some important members of my family migrated to Canada 20 years ago I began my dream of being with them :P
<SIR_Taco> Spanish to French isn't a huge leap
<IdleOne> at first it may be but soon as you start picking the basics you learn it quickly
<IdleOne> it is much easier if you already have a latin base
<IdleOne> least for me it was
<IdleOne> I speak both French and Italian, learning Spanish came easy.
<SIR_Taco> Canadian French is quite different than Perisian French
<kenjy> SIR_Taco: probably its not a huge leap but if you are moving to another country and you can't speak the  native language of that country you will have a huge problem
<kenjy> and I guess that moving witouth a good knowledge its a barrier :S
<SIR_Taco> kenjy: true, but you need to understand that Canadian French is a tad different than most places... it's a mix of French and English... and many people/places in Montreal speak English
<kenjy> SIR_Taco: okay hehe :)
<SIR_Taco> kenjy: we're an odd country :)
<kenjy> SIR_Taco: xD
<kenjy> SIR_Taco: well, my dream is becoming part of it :D
<SIR_Taco> kenjy: I've been to montreal a number of times, and my French is awful (grammatically anyway). I seem to get by
<IdleOne> French Canadian is not a mix of French and English
<kenjy> SIR_Taco: well, at the beginning of my immigration process I wasn't able to speak English or French and I had a tough year to achieve the required level by the embassy and after 1 ½ years of study I successfully passed the English test
<SIR_Taco> IdleOne: no?
<IdleOne> SIR_Taco: no
<SIR_Taco> IdleOne: it sure isn't Perisian French
<kenjy> It was hard so probably I require a year and a half to learn french xD
<dscassel> You could probably get by okay if you only speak English (like me) in Montreal, but it would make finding a job harder, I'd think.
<IdleOne> SIR_Taco: that is like saying English in Canada is not like the English in England
<IdleOne> We use different expressions and our accents our obviously different
<SIR_Taco> IdleOne: It isn't, in common use
<IdleOne> are
<IdleOne> When writing we use the same language
<IdleOne> spoken is a different story
<IdleOne> but that can be said about any language
<SIR_Taco> IdleOne: litterally yes, culturally no
<SIR_Taco> exactly
<IdleOne> So you mean that English Canada has the same culture as England?
<SIR_Taco> no, I mean the opposite
<kenjy> its the same in LatinAmerica, different accent and different expressions in spanish
<IdleOne> ah ok
<SIR_Taco> IdleOne: it has evolved on it's own... such has Quebec French.... both have become dialects
<kenjy> even in different parts of each country
<IdleOne> anyway, my point was that I think kenjy could learn French fairly easy. I mean he has managed to learn English.
<SIR_Taco> IdleOne: absolutely
<kenjy> IdleOne: yea :D but I probably will have to move in 6 months to Ca, I don't think that in 6 months I would have the required French level to apply for a job
<kenjy> IdleOne: I have to think about it
<IdleOne> kenjy: if you have family already in Canada I think the best thing would be to move close to them. So you at least have a "base" to start from and in time you will then decide if you want to move to another province/learn French.
<SIR_Taco> kenjy: it si a nice place to live :)
<kenjy> IdleOne: tnks for the advice :) I will be in Vancouver for a while because my family its there
<IdleOne> I have never been to Vancouver but I hear it is beautiful
<kenjy> SIR_Taco and IdleOne a pleasure to meet you I have to go, see you later =)
<IdleOne> see you later, pleasure was mine :)
<SIR_Taco> kenjy: you as well
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-19
<willwh> hey guys
<willwh> all the chatter died down I see
<willwh> quick question though..... :)
<MagicFab> willwh, ask away
<willwh> well - I am using a real simple bash script atm to scrape pages for image links.
<willwh> I have to do this for all sorts of sites
<willwh> so, sometimes, it'll be full paths, sometimes relative, etc.
<willwh> once sec let me throw it somewhere you can see it :]
<willwh> I'm looking for tips for expanding it
<willwh> complete tangent - anyone tried irssi-xmpp? :]
<willwh> I <3 my irssi setup, using screen
<MagicFab> sorry, I thought your question was about Ubuntu. Perhaps someone else can help.
<willwh> :)
<willwh> It's not
<MagicFab> I've had my share of scripting this week ;)
<willwh> thanks for the offer ofc
<willwh> I'm sure you have!
<willwh> mine is a really simple 2 liner atm
<willwh> but I'd love to really fill it out
<willwh> http://home.willskills.com/~willwh/crunch.txt
<willwh> which allows me to just paste a URL and throw out any line containing http:// (and grep the string 'paris')
<willwh> in this case
<willwh> and I can just keep pasting and getting output
<bregma> willwh, what else do you want to do with your script?
<willwh> bregma: I guess I'd like to check for any <img* links
<willwh> if it's a relative path, perhaps print the whole version of the link out
<willwh> or just print it, if it's full path
<willwh> i.e. links to images, as well as images on the page
<willwh> someone I was speaking to in channel a while back (I'd have to grep my logs)
<willwh> was going down the perl route - apparently a library that's pretty good for what I want to do
<willwh> I'd like to stick to bash purely for learning :)
<bregma> bash doesn't do good complex text handling
<willwh> ah
<bregma> python would probably be ideal, perl if you have no other choice
<willwh> ok.
<bregma> the classic approach was to use awk for the text processing in a shell script
<willwh> yes
<willwh> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5927031/python-get-image-link-from-html - I guess this is an ok primer
<willwh> kinda of similar to what I want to do
<bregma> yeah, xpath is the technology you want for extracting stuff from xhtml, and maybe well-formed html
<bregma> not my realm of expertise, though
<dscassel> willwh: I've used BeautifulSoup (mentioned in your link).
<dscassel> Works well, I've found.
<dscassel> Mostly if you know where the element is in the tree.  You might need a bit of code to find it, if there's not an easy API call
<willwh> dscassel: thank you
<willwh> I've read though that it's not being maintained any longer?
<willwh> lxml looks like it might do what I want too
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<dscassel> willwh: Whatever works. :)
<dscassel> I think the Gnome people might be losing their minds.
<dscassel> But then, maybe it's genius I just can't see.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-20
<ehsan> hi
<ehsan> can anybody help me about Ubuntu
<ehsan> ?
<ehsan> please
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<bregma> the weather continues to be soft here
<BluesKaj> yeah, muggy and cloudy here ..supposed to clear up later
<bregma> Friday evening of the May Two Four weekend
<bregma> waiting for my son's school bus, watching the parade of trunks pulling boats turning down to the lake
<bregma> we'll be raising a lot of funds next week collecting empties from the ditches
<bregma> this is the worst weekend for living in cottage country
<genii-around> Runs at the store for bottled water, beer, and fireworks....
 * dscassel runs out to get Union Jacks, bunding and Rule Brittannia remixes.
<SIR_Taco> trick is to get to the store before the beer line-up gets too long with the tourists :)
<dscassel> er, bunting. :P
<genii-around> Cottage talk reminds me that I need to renew my fishing license
<bregma> too bad you can't just scrape 'em off the road the way you can with deer
<SIR_Taco> bregma: haha
<SIR_Taco> I heard explosives have the same affect.... not that it's legal
<BluesKaj> CIL wobblers
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-21
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<maverickpi> Mornin'
<fatrixkid24> im back
<fatrixkid24> ZzZzZzzzzZ
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-22
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<fatrixkid24> hey people
<BluesKaj> hi fatrixkid24
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-14
<no12u_> hi jesse from montreal
<no12u_> anyone know how to get samba to use lw-open authentication?
<no12u_> I'm already on the domain
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-17
<dscassel> I have CDs!
<mimcpher> yay!
#ubuntu-ca 2012-05-18
<emet> bones
#ubuntu-ca 2013-05-15
<BobJonkman1> Anybody looking at UDS today or tomorrow? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/
#ubuntu-ca 2013-05-16
<bregma> btw, there's a UDS session Thursday at 11:00 EST regarding enabling LoCo subteams (city chapters, provincial chapters, etc)
<bregma> I can;t make it 'cos I'm running a session in the same time slot, but maybe some of you might be interested
<bregma> blueprint for the session is at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1305-enabling-local-subteams
<bregma> session is at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21835/community-1305-enabling-local-subteams/
<BobJonkman1> Thanx for that heads-up, bregma, I'll try to attend
<BobJonkman1> Guess I wasn't paying enough attention to the vUDS schedule myself
<dscassel> I'll be there, unless I need to fight fires at work. :/
<BobJonkman1> That session looks like it'll be on IRC channel #ubuntu-uds-community-2
#ubuntu-ca 2014-05-13
<BobJonkman1> Egg Roll King is confirmed for Victoribuntu Hour on Monday, 19 May 2014 at 6:00pm http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2809/detail/
#ubuntu-ca 2014-05-14
<Seven_Six_Two> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsYdIJrJRLQ
#ubuntu-ca 2014-05-17
<BobJonkman2> Hi Everybodeee! Seven_Six_Two is hosting an Ubuntu Hour along with the revived LOLUG in London at 7:00pm tonight in Milo's Craft Beer Emporium (Map: http://osm.org/go/ZXkOgdRM--?m )
<BobJonkman2> Registration at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2805-ubuntu-hour-lolug-inaugural/
<Seven_Six_Two> Warning: I inadvertently scheduled during the Memorial Cup, which is a block away. It's still happening, but will likely be busy! Leave early!
<Seven_Six_Two> oh, and thanks Bob!
<BobJonkman2> Seven_Six_Two: Memorial Cup *and* Stanley Cup?
#ubuntu-ca 2016-05-20
<genii> Guest47778: By "live system" you mean the livedvd/usb, or a system booted up normally?
#ubuntu-ca 2017-05-16
<genii> "oops" http://www.bell.ca/SecurityAlert
<genii> Bell customer info compromised
#ubuntu-ca 2017-05-19
<Seven_Six_Two> has anyone seen Bob
